# LR CC Printing - colour cast



## Nikhill (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey all,

I'm brand new to this forum & seeking advice out of desperation more than anything else - and I'm hoping one of you might have the light bulb moment that's currently escaping me!

The Background:

We are a small local photography studio offering a wide range of photographic services and printing is one of the options we offer. We run two fully updated & current 27" iMacs with Photoshop and LR CC fully updated. We print to an Epson P600 with Fotospeed inks and papers to which we have custom ICC profiles for our setup.

The Problem:

Printing from PS using only the ICC profiles provided and all other colour control and options switched off - our prints are as we expect and colour reproduction is spot on.

Printing from LR using only the ICC profiles provided and all other colour control and options switched off - our prints exhibit a green cast - on both machines but only from LR - both machines produce accurate, colour cast free prints from Photoshop.........

Our conclusion:

Something must be different in the printing subsystem of each application  - something is being added/adjusted in the LR print module that's accounting for additional green to be added to the output. 

I must stress that according to the print driver dialouges called from both LR & PS, all colour management is switched off and our custom profiles are all that's being applied prior to printing.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 17, 2016)

Typically,
Green casts are a symptom of no profiling 
Magenta casts are a symptom of double profiling
Other casts are a symptom of incorrect profiles being used

Generally, I recommend Lightroom manage the colors and that (unless it already happened automatically) you turn off ColorSync.

Just to be safe, I would reset your preferences file to make certain something isn't causing the issue there.  Close Lightroom. Hold down [Opt]+[Shift] and launch Lightroom. Overwrite the preferences when prompted.


----------



## Nikhill (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks for your reply Rikk,

I'll give your suggestions a try tomorrow and update the thread. Thanks again, if we can overcome this problem it would save us a whole bunch of time


----------



## Nikhill (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey Rikk,

Just to update: 

Printing from LR after a preferences reset (using our custom profile for ink & paper via ColourSync) - still green
Printing from LR after a preferences reset (letting printer manage colours, Coloursync Off) - still green, (no dicernable difference between each print) which backs up your thoughts of 'No Profiling' being applied. Although our profiles are certainaly being selected in the print module. 

If this is the case, the profile is being ignored by LR, what could cause this......


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 18, 2016)

You say you use your profiles 'via colorsync'. What do you mean with that? ColorSync is an Apple technology, and is part of MacOS. When you use icc-printer profiles in Lightroom, you do not (or should not) use ColorSync as well.

Perhaps posting screenshots of the Lightroom settings and the printer settings can help.


----------



## Ian Hutchinson (Jun 26, 2016)

Are you setting the custom profile in LR's print module or setting printer manages colour and then selecting colorsync in the printer driver?


----------



## Nikhill (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi all,

Just an update on this issue - I was able to work around the problem by using LR from another user profile on the same Mac. So it seemed some conflict existed that was circumnavigated by the user profile switch.

However, although this has been working as a workaround, the last round of Adobe CC updates for PS and LR have caused the new user profile to produce green colour cast prints on both our macs, on both applications! The only way we can now print successfully is via iPhoto using our ICC profiles for inks and papers - go figure! 

I've included screenshots of the printing and profile selections from both PS and the print driver.

Thoughts appreciated! 

PS JohanElzenga, I didn't explain that very well. ColourSync has a tick in it, but the dialogue is greyed out - so It's not in use but OSX shows it as selected but greyed out - if that makes sense.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 8, 2016)

You've included screenshots from printing in Photoshop, but if I understand you correctly, then Photoshop isn't the problem. You said that prints from Photoshop come out well, but when printed from Lightroom you get a green cast. So please show the same screenshots when printing from Lightroom...


----------



## Nikhill (Jul 8, 2016)

Correct until the last CC update Johan (the only thing to change),  I can't print out anything now from LR or PS on either Mac without colourcast. 

Only iPhoto now prints as expected.....

I'm at a loss!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 8, 2016)

Perhaps there is a problem with your custom icc-profile. Try an Epson paper with an Epson profile to see if that works.


----------



## Nikhill (Jul 8, 2016)

Heres some screenshots from the process in LR Johan - I don't believe we doing anything incorrectly at these stages to use just the custom profile that's being created for us.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 8, 2016)

Your settings seem correct. Like I said (but perhaps you missed that because it was posted just two minutes before you posted your second screenshots); it could be that custom icc-profile. Maybe something changed in the print engine that makes your custom profile incompatible. That would explain why Photoshop still printed correctly until it was updated recently, and why prints from iPhoto are still not affected (I assume that iPhoto doesn't use that profile).

So first check that Lightroom and Photoshop print correctly if you use a standard paper with a standard profile.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 9, 2016)

I found some more information. It is indeed a bug that is related to (custom) icc-profiles:

LR CC 2015.6 and Photoshop CC 2015.5 print bug (Mac): Mac Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jul 10, 2016)

Drat this seems to be a mess that will take some time to sort out.

Here is another long discussion on this problem: Lightroom 2015.6 Prints Dark And Wrong Colours |Adobe Community

Will have to roll back now to print.

-louie


----------



## Ian Hutchinson (Jul 10, 2016)

Just did a test on my 3880 using El Capitan and LR 2015.6 fortunately I do not seem to have any problems with colour, I was using a profile I created with a Spyder 4 elite.

One thing I do that might be different from what others do is I do not click on the print button in LR as I have problems in the past with it not working sometimes, instead I use the print button in the printer driver.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jul 11, 2016)

Has anyone tried printing from MacOS 10.11.4 v.s. 10.11.5 to see if that might make a difference?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 11, 2016)

This Help Doc supplies additional information: Unexpected color results printing to inkjet printer using paper profiles from Photoshop and Lightroom on Mac OS 

Ultimately, your solution will be to obtain a new print driver from your manufacturer that doesn't rely on the soon-to-be-deprecated APIs in the Mac OS. If your hardware manufacturer doesn't update the print drivers for your older printers, you will be stuck in a LR 6.5.1/CC2015.5.1 / PS CC2015.2 and a pre-Mac Sierra environment in order to print where LR/PS manages the colors. 

The bottom line: If you want to use application-managed color (from all vendors-not just Adobe) in the soon-to-be-released Mac OS, you will need updated drivers from the print manufacturer.


----------

